# How come no Z1's at Paris-Roubaix?



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

Felt sponsored pro teams always modify the F1 for the cobbled classics. Anyone know why they don't use the Z1?


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

cuz they lengthened the chainstays on the F series. more clearance on both ends, probably cheaper than a new mold..


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

the stock Z1's have long chainstays and more clearance on both ends---no need for new mold. The Specialized-sponsored teams use stock S-works Roubaix frames (except for Boonen), so why doesn't Felt use the Z1's?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

WeakSister said:


> the stock Z1's have long chainstays and more clearance on both ends---no need for new mold. The Specialized-sponsored teams use stock S-works Roubaix frames (except for Boonen), so why doesn't Felt use the Z1's?


For many of the classics rider the head tube on the Z is too tall. Felt makes custom F series models because there needs to be clearance for 27mm tubular tires + any mud that might be on the course if it rains. The Z series fits 25mm tires no problem, but 27mm is a bit tighter. Add in the required mud clearance and you quickly run out of room/clearance. We also drop the BB on their custom Fs so the added 4mm in tire radius doesn't get the bike any higher from the ground to maximize stability.

Trek and Specialized have made custom bikes with shorter head tubes, Felt has decided with our teams' feedback that some custom bikes with longer forks/stays suit all the possible conditions that the team may encouter at P-R. Depending on the conditions some guys might opt for stock bikes. When we were with Slipstream Sports some of the guys DID use the Z-series frame on the cobbles.

View attachment 254456


I'd like to do a custom AR one year with a few new tech advancements we've made recently that could be shared from the MTB side. So many times PR ends in a solo move or small break where the aerodynamic benefit could make the difference.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

what about weight?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> what about weight?


There isn't a weight penalty either way. All the bikes have to be 6.8kg and the F1 and Z1 modified for Roubaix would both end up ~1000g for the frame.

From the feedback I've gathered, weight is about the last characteristic the guys competing in PR care about. Consumers like to talk about it because it is a metric that is easy to compare and it is often thought that the lighter the product is, the better it is.

There is no "ride quality" scale and STW is much more difficult to determine and even more challenging to equate from EFBe numbers to real world performance.

-SD


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Very cool to have this "inside scoop". Interesting stuff!!


----------



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

How come no Z1's at Paris-Roubaix? 

Here's why ! enjoy

Team Argos-Shimano - The Felt Bike For Paris-Roubaix - YouTube


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

st123 said:


> How come no Z1's at Paris-Roubaix?
> 
> Here's why ! enjoy
> 
> Team Argos-Shimano - The Felt Bike For Paris-Roubaix - YouTube


Nice! Thanks for the link!


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

I like that - particularly the green colour!!!


----------

